

Show HN: The Ansibles - pjan
https://github.com/pjan/the-ansibles
Since the number of (extensive) Ansible examples are still sparse, I decided to clean up the ones I have been writing and release them, for reuse and educational purposes. I know I would&#x27;ve benefited greatly from them when I started out, and hope they will help others now. I have a couple more of them, but they need some additional clean-up before I will add them to the repo.<p>Inspired by the &quot;NSA-proof your e-mail in 2 hours&quot; article, I created a similarly complete setup for a personal (mail&#x2F;web&#x2F;...)server on a VPS as al3x did a couple of weeks ago using the scripts I had, and wrote an idiot-proof tutorial on how to set it up (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pjan&#x2F;the-ansibles&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;docs&#x2F;cloudbox.md). Manual steps are minimal, and &quot;It just works&quot; - start to finish should take you less than an hour.<p>If you haven&#x27;t tried Ansible before, there&#x27;s no more excuse not to now.<p>Enjoy.
======
pjan
^ Since the number of (extensive) Ansible examples are still sparse, I decided
to clean up the ones I have been writing and release them, for reuse and
educational purposes. I know I would've benefited greatly from them when I
started out, and hope they will help others now. I have a couple more of them,
but they need some additional clean-up before I will add them to the repo.

Inspired by the "NSA-proof your e-mail in 2 hours" article, I created a
similarly complete setup for a personal (mail/web/...)server on a VPS as al3x
did a couple of weeks ago using the scripts I had, and wrote an idiot-proof
tutorial on how to set it up ([https://github.com/pjan/the-
ansibles/blob/master/docs/cloudb...](https://github.com/pjan/the-
ansibles/blob/master/docs/cloudbox.md)). Manual steps are minimal, and "It
just works" \- start to finish should take you less than an hour.

If you haven't tried Ansible before, there's no more excuse not to now.

Enjoy.

